# what are crows scared of



## austin24 (Feb 24, 2008)

they keep eating my food ive put out for deer didnt know if they are scared of anything to try go get them away


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 24, 2008)

Crows are typically scared of their own shadow. I know for sure they are afraid of cars. Try to run one down next time you see one in the road...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 24, 2008)

They have a terminal fear of 12 guage # 4 shot 







This is a link to a product I purchased several years ago where I worked. We were having a bird problem there,
These worked on birds, I dont know if they scare crows away or not.

http://www.pestproducts.com/birdx/BXterroreyes.htm


----------



## Bigtimber (Feb 24, 2008)

I do alittle crow calling/shooting....hawks are suppose to draw crows and very well may in other parts of the country....around here its been my experence that when a hawk shows up to your crow shoot...its over. Crows get the heck out of dodge. Kind of strange...crow/hawk fight sound played on my electric caller draws crows in really well....but let a real hawk show up....The crows get  out of there fast  Its like they want to see whats going on badly...but the instant it becomes real....there out of there..Might try a hawk decoy.


----------



## Glassman (Feb 24, 2008)

Shoot one and hang it in a tree near your food plot. I hate crows and all the racket they make. My Mom told me this was how they kept them away when she was a kid and it works. Ain't had a crow near my yard in years.


----------



## staffmeister (Feb 24, 2008)

Glassman said:


> Shoot one and hang it in a tree near your food plot. I hate crows and all the racket they make. My Mom told me this was how they kept them away when she was a kid and it works. Ain't had a crow near my yard in years.



Will this work with cats too?


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Feb 24, 2008)

Milkman said:


> They have a terminal fear of 12 guage # 4 shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree BUCKSHOT


----------



## Smokey (Feb 24, 2008)

Glassman said:


> Shoot one and hang it in a tree near your food plot. I hate crows and all the racket they make. My Mom told me this was how they kept them away when she was a kid and it works. Ain't had a crow near my yard in years.



Yep what Glassman said.
Take a ride out to the country during the vegetable garden growing seasons  You'll see a lot of this going on.


----------



## Glassman (Feb 24, 2008)

staffmeister said:


> Will this work with cats too?



I don't know. My wife won't let me try.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 24, 2008)

My grandfather used to hang dead crows in his corn patch every year.  They're smart enough to know what's up.


----------



## rmcatcher (Feb 25, 2008)

They were eating the dogfood from the bowl and I put out a plastic owl (i got from walmart garden center) They left.  I guess They decided That was his dogfood bowl.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2008)

Glassman said:


> Shoot one and hang it in a tree near your food plot. I hate crows and all the racket they make. My Mom told me this was how they kept them away when she was a kid and it works. Ain't had a crow near my yard in years.




We used to do that when they started raidin` the pecan trees. It works.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 25, 2008)

austin24 said:


> they keep eating my food ive put out for deer didnt know if they are scared of anything to try go get them away



Lead Poisoning........


----------

